# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  NYC Mayor De Blasio Will Punish Churches That Allow Worship Services

## Theocrat

Not only will he force church officers to halt their service, but if they don't comply, then they will be fined and have their buildings shut down permanently.

Whatever happened to "separation of Church and State"? Oh, that's right. Coronavirus. That's their excuse for seizing power over everything.

----------

